# Dogs and pricklies



## Bwana (Feb 16, 2006)

Just wondering how everyone deals with "stickery"  stuff in the areas you hunt? Specifically I am referring to things like sand burrs and low growing cactus.

I never gave it alot of thought in years past but after getting my first dog, I learned that some of the places I hunt can be tough on the feet. Don't know what the pup thought about the whole deal but I surely wouldn't want to tip toe around there barefooted.

Any thoughts?


----------



## ChukarBob (Sep 4, 2006)

Not much you can do. I have had dogs that couldn't walk through a bed of goat-heads (this is eastern WA and OR) without getting a bunch stuck in their pads. Fortunately they can be pulled out with your fingers. Cactus typically require a pair of needle-nose (or a Leatherman) pliers to pull them out.


----------

